
2nd Place Solution to 2017 DSB – Daniel Hammack and Julian de Wit - Dim25
https://dhammack.github.io/kaggle-ndsb2017/
======
Dim25
Source code:
[https://github.com/dhammack/DSB2017](https://github.com/dhammack/DSB2017)

